# 2012 Marzocchi - 66 RC3 Evo Titanium - 888 RC3 Evo Titanium V2



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

From Pinkbike


















888 RC3 EVO Titanium V.2 details:

- Travel: 200mm
- Left leg: RC3 EVO (Rebound piston V.2 (shimmed i believe), low speed compression adjust, high speed compression shim stack valve, volume adjust)
- Right leg: Coil spring preload
- Spring: 1-side titanium
-Casting: Magnesium with 20mm axle
- Stanchion: 38mm nickel treatment tapered
- Steer tube: Aluminum
- Disc brake: 8'' PM (max disc 230mm)
- Weight: 2990g 20mm axle included
- Options: Direct mount stem



> We're particularly proud of our DH flagship, the 888 RC3 EVO TITANIUM. And once you've tried it, you'll know why. We've saved weight wherever we could and the result is the lightest coil DH fork in the market! The 888 RC3 EVO TI is only 200g heavier than the lightest air DH forks in the market while offering all the advantages of a coil: stability, reliability and durability and no stress. The upper crown comes with a direct mount feature. We listened closely to our pro riders on the World Cup circuit and were able to tweak our mountain bike forks to perfection with their help and feedback. Speaking of tweaking; the brand new compression piston of this particular fork comes with the option to change shims allowing you to customise your fork to suit your needs. You can really make this fork your own; not approximately, but precisely suited to your needs. For the freeriders among you, the 66 RC3 EVO TITANIUM also offers all these advantages with a suspension that is specifically tuned to your freeriding needs.












66 RC3 EVO Titanium details

- Travel: 180mm
- Left leg: RC3 EVO (Air preload, rebound, low speed compression adjust, high speed compression shim stack valve)
- Right leg: Coil spring preload
- Spring: 1-side titanium
- Casting: Magnesium with QR20 axle
- Stanchion: 38mm nickel treatment tapered
- Steer tube: Aluminum
- Disc brake: 8'' PM (max disc 230mm)
- Weight: 2840g QR20 axle included
- Options: 1 1/8'', 1.5'' and tapered steer

From the dead to the top in 4 years, i seriously think that the WC circuit will soon have a 888 on a world champ bike, these 888's really do look set to take down the 40 and boxxer, and i anit just saying that as a Marz fan, time shall tell!


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll take a 888 in full black like that 66 please.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

couldnt be happier with my Works Evo Ti and their customer service.


----------



## OneEyedHito (Jun 20, 2009)

6thelement said:


> i'll take a 888 in full black like that 66 please.


+1


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

So...are the LSC and HSC independently adjustable (externally)? Or is the HSC only adjustable via shim changes?


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

6thElement said:


> I'll take a 888 in full black like that 66 please.


you could use the lowers from a 66 with it's QR20 system and mix and match the fork



tiSS'er said:


> So...are the LSC and HSC independently adjustable (externally)? Or is the HSC only adjustable via shim changes?


no, only the LSC has external adjustments. the HSC is done by shimz


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope that rebound piston is finally shimmed...


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

I wonder if the listed weight is accurate for the 2012 Evo Ti. 2011's were listed at 6.59 lbs too but came in at around 7.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> I hope that rebound piston is finally shimmed...


I believe on the Evo it is


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

deadatbirth said:


> no, only the LSC has external adjustments. the HSC is done by shimz


That's just DUMB. One of the most important adjustments is not easily available. I'll stick with my Boxxer.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

any news on the NON-TI RC3 evo........I still think its smoother than the TI.....Could not be happier with mine. Pretty close to perfect fork !


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

What about this one?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

gollub01 said:


> any news on the NON-TI RC3 evo........I still think its smoother than the TI.....Could not be happier with mine. Pretty close to perfect fork !


It is smoother than the Ti. Same price as last year (same with the Ti) it comes with color matching crowns too, same tapered stanchions, and I think the same Ti hardware as well.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

tiSS'er said:


> That's just DUMB. One of the most important adjustments is not easily available. I'll stick with my Boxxer.


A properly shimmed HSC stack will work better than a adjuster, i believe its the same system on the AVY carts, and everyone pretty much raves about them


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

tiSS'er said:


> That's just DUMB. One of the most important adjustments is not easily available. I'll stick with my Boxxer.


your fancy HSC knobs dont make your boxxer any better. 



ryan_daugherty said:


> What about this one?


the gold stanchions will still be available


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

deadatbirth said:


> your fancy HSC knobs dont make your boxxer any better.
> 
> the gold stanchions will still be available


Looks like for 2012, Gold Sanctions are no where to be found.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

The gold stanchions are available as part of their works package. Not stock though. Way too expensive.


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

Gemini2k05 said:


> The gold stanchions are available as part of their works package. Not stock though. Way too expensive.


Do you know where I can get more information about their works package? Can't seem to find any information about it on their website.

What does the 'works' package entail?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

michaeldorian said:


> Do you know where I can get more information about their works package? Can't seem to find any information about it on their website.
> 
> What does the 'works' package entail?


Call them. They are usually very helpful. I'm not sure, but the works package usually includes some tuning, and some special sauce for the seals and damping oil in addition to other things.

But ya, that gold stanchion treatment is something that's done state-side and in small quantities. Their cost on it is not cheap. The price they charge is very reasonable.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

michaeldorian said:


> Looks like for 2012, Gold Sanctions are no where to be found.


call and ask for them.

and as Gemini said, the Works tune usually includes custom valving, teflon additive in the oil along w/ varying oil heights, a fine grease in place of the foam rings and honed bushings. its 100% worth it


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

6thElement said:


> I'll take a 888 in full black like that 66 please.


I got mine in black


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

yd35 said:


> I wonder if the listed weight is accurate for the 2012 Evo Ti. 2011's were listed at 6.59 lbs too but came in at around 7.


with axle, full steerer tube (which you would cut down) and stem ,....mine weighed 6.91 pounds


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I got mine in black


2012?

I just picked up a 2011 on clearance.


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> with axle, full steerer tube (which you would cut down) and stem ,....mine weighed 6.91 pounds


I'm pretty sure the listed weight is without the stem.


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

its not like the high speed adjustment on the boxxer changes the hsc damping on the boxxer, it just changes where it blows off. the adjuster on the 888 changes lsc and the knee where the hsc blows off together, so in essence it is adjustable. it is not just a lsc adjuster.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll never touch another Marzocchi product since what appears to have been a loose 1.5 steerer on a 2010 66 RC3 caused the steerer tube to crack. The thing was hardly even used when it started creaking like crazy. The crack was then noticed when looking underneath the headtube. It's a damn hardcore freeride fork with 1.5" steerer. The fork is pretty much unmarked. No crash or anything. WTH happened? I could have been seriously injured if I rode on it. I thought they were supposed to have fixed their issues by then. Apparently they were still garbage in 2010?


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

my 2010 66 rc3 1.5 also developed some nasty creaking after maybe 5 rides or so. All in I had well over 100 hours of use on it while it creaked before I sent it in for warranty a few weeks ago. It came back a week later with brand new stanchions from a 66 ti, new crown and steerer as well as new seals, fresh oil, and a custom tune (works package). They even cut the new steerer to the exact same lenght as my old one. All of this cost me nothing except the shipping out to them and the fork is just plain butter now. I rode some 2012 Norcos this weekend with totems and boxxers up front and I have to say this thing literally takes a dump on them. Call marzocchi, they will take care of you and you will probably end up feeling more than compensated like myself. They were a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

Norcoshore1 said:


> my 2010 66 rc3 1.5 also developed some nasty creaking after maybe 5 rides or so. All in I had well over 100 hours of use on it while it creaked before I sent it in for warranty a few weeks ago. It came back a week later with brand new stanchions from a 66 ti, new crown and steerer as well as new seals, fresh oil, and a custom tune (works package). They even cut the new steerer to the exact same lenght as my old one. All of this cost me nothing except the shipping out to them and the fork is just plain butter now. I rode some 2012 Norcos this weekend with totems and boxxers up front and I have to say this thing literally takes a dump on them. Call marzocchi, they will take care of you and you will probably end up feeling more than compensated like myself. They were a pleasure to deal with.


damn.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Norcoshore1 said:


> my 2010 66 rc3 1.5 also developed some nasty creaking after maybe 5 rides or so. All in I had well over 100 hours of use on it while it creaked before I sent it in for warranty a few weeks ago.


Wow. 100 hours is a long time on a DH/FR fork. Assume an average descent at a 1k vert resort is 7-8 minutes of ride time (conservative) and you have 6000/7=850 downhill runs.


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

2011 marz 66 evo rc3 ti's on chainlove.com right now for $599....worth it?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

murrdogg11 said:


> 2011 marz 66 evo rc3 ti's on chainlove.com right now for $599....worth it?


Ya probably. That's below wholesale on those I believe. At worst you have the normal 2 or 3 year warranty.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Nick_M2R said:


> A properly shimmed HSC stack will work better than a adjuster, i believe its the same system on the AVY carts, and everyone pretty much raves about them


Avalanche is the Best suspension out. IMO! :thumbsup: I hate my Marzocchi fork and shock always an issue. I know i am gonna here it from everybody on this comment. After running an avy custom fork for 2 years no service needed no leaks and awsome feeling i am selling all my Marzocchi and buying another fork and shock for my Mountain Cycle.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Wow. 100 hours is a long time on a DH/FR fork. Assume an average descent at a 1k vert resort is 7-8 minutes of ride time (conservative) and you have 6000/7=850 downhill runs.


 yeah that mightve been a bit of a stretch. I had about 40 days of dhing on it prior to sending it in, each day I was maybe out for 5 hours at a time im guessing. I'd like to think at least half of that time was spent sitting on my bike


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

COLIN M said:


> After running an avy custom fork for 2 years no service needed no leaks and awsome feeling.


in what chassis?


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Norcoshore1 said:


> my 2010 66 rc3 1.5 also developed some nasty creaking after maybe 5 rides or so. All in I had well over 100 hours of use on it while it creaked before I sent it in for warranty a few weeks ago. It came back a week later with brand new stanchions from a 66 ti, new crown and steerer as well as new seals, fresh oil, and a custom tune (works package). They even cut the new steerer to the exact same lenght as my old one. All of this cost me nothing except the shipping out to them and the fork is just plain butter now. I rode some 2012 Norcos this weekend with totems and boxxers up front and I have to say this thing literally takes a dump on them. Call marzocchi, they will take care of you and you will probably end up feeling more than compensated like myself. They were a pleasure to deal with.


Thanks. I'll talk to them and see how they take care of me. If they hook me up I'll feel better about the whole thing.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

COLIN M said:


> After running an avy custom fork for 2 years no service needed no leaks and awsome feeling i am selling all my Marzocchi and buying another fork and shock for my Mountain Cycle.


Avy stuff is really nice for sure. But to be fair, your avy did feel like it could use a rebuild. Judging purely by parking lot tests (which are the ultimate test of course) I'd say the vast majority of 888's I've felt were a bit nicer than your avy. Why do you hate Marz so much? I've gone years without rebuild my roco. And I've gone about a year without rebuilding the 888 before. It was doing just fine.

Also, those new CR 888's feel REALLY nice. Especially for the price.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

deadatbirth said:


> in what chassis?


 Avalanche custom tuned fork check the website wwwavalanchedownhillracing


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Avy stuff is really nice for sure. But to be fair, your avy did feel like it could use a rebuild. Judging purely by parking lot tests (which are the ultimate test of course) I'd say the vast majority of 888's I've felt were a bit nicer than your avy. Why do you hate Marz so much? I've gone years without rebuild my roco. And I've gone about a year without rebuilding the 888 before. It was doing just fine.
> 
> Also, those new CR 888's feel REALLY nice. Especially for the price.


Its setup for more drops not DH and it was at avy 2 months ago. Craig sent it back no service needed and he is the MAN. I hate on Marzocchi cause i have had leaks,parts falling off and to me i hate to service my stuff all the time and craig will back me on this Marzocchi just want to build race,lightweight forks that need service alot and i just talked to Ronnie and we could not agree on alot of things. i think should be dialed in from such a big co. I do not take any pleasure in hating on them and the feeling you get from avy is very different from race forks out on the market. If you come up short or hit drops to flat you would be AMAZED at how the AVY just eats it up!! i have a buddy with a 2011 888 evo on his Foes Hydro and he hit a drop into a gully and was like OH CRAP this is gonna suck here in a second thought he was going to get wrecked but the Avy just ate it up. he came back saying my canfield with all AVY is AMAZING as i feel the same as soo i am buying one of the 3 forks left. Gemini you are skilled at fixing and servicing your fork and i let others set it up as Craig is a suspension GURU and thats just how i feel.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

COLIN M said:


> Avalanche custom tuned fork check the website wwwavalanchedownhillracing


let me ask the same question again....in what chassis do you have this "custom tuned fork?" or do have the MTN8 or MTN10?



COLIN M said:


> Its setup for more drops not DH and it was at avy 2 months ago. Craig sent it back no service needed and he is the MAN. I hate on Marzocchi cause i have had leaks,parts falling off and to me i hate to service my stuff all the time and craig will back me on this Marzocchi just want to build race,lightweight forks* that need service alot and i just talked to Ronnie and we could not agree on alot of things.* i think should be dialed in from such a big co.* I do not take any pleasure in hating on them *and the feeling you get from avy is very different from race forks out on the market. If you come up short or hit drops to flat you would be AMAZED at how the AVY just eats it up!!* i have a buddy with a 2011 888 evo on his Foes Hydro and he hit a drop into a gully and was like OH CRAP this is gonna suck here in a second thought he was going to get wrecked but the Avy just ate it up*. he came back saying my canfield with all AVY is AMAZING as i feel the same as soo i am buying one of the 3 forks left. Gemini you are skilled at fixing and servicing your fork and i let others set it up as Craig is a suspension GURU and thats just how i feel.


funniest post ive read in a while. thanks for posting. ( i highlighted the particularly funny parts)


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

deadatbirth said:


> in what chassis?


DHF 8 with single damper and 3 bolt lower triple clamp.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

so you have a great damper in a notoriously flexy chassis....compared to the 888 with a arguably great damper and a stiff and non-flexy chassis.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

deadatbirth, Is this response to my AVY? If so i have never noticed it. Whatever works for ya ride it. 888,Fox,Rockshox,Manitou ect. I just wanna ride issue free for the money we spend on our suspension.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

COLIN M said:


> deadatbirth, Is this response to my AVY? If so i have never noticed it. .


youre catching on fast.
if you havent noticed it, then youre the only one that hasnt.

have you tried the new versions of the 888's??


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

At least it works for years and does not have leaks or parts falling off!! LOL i broke the DHF TI and Craig built my new one with the MTN stanctions and i have felt a Manitou Dorado flex but not my AVY. Inverted forks all have a little flex but i still think you just like your Marzocchi race fork and have never really spent any time on an Avy can you prove you have?? Marzocchi Shiver flexes too and still a great fork and better then what they are putting out now! I just ****ed my girlfriend for an Hour straight so if this is a pissing contest i got7inches of travel son what you working with a little dick!! Dam i am glad to be part of a DH/FR form that has more cool riders then this MTBR site a bunch of KOOKS. I hope to meet you one day to take you down my trail i built here in L.A. to see if you really have skills or just a POSER let me know when you are in the area. I can show you some serious testing grounds we have here G SPOT,Dirtybird,Sui,Woolsey and my trail PSYCHO named after ME. Craig also said he loves the Marzocchi forks he is able to put his cart. in them to make it work like a real fork as others who have it will tell you if they are soo great why do they need his cart. to be put in and work better then the way they come from Marzocchi???? LOL!


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

COLIN M said:


> *At least it works for years and does not have leaks or parts falling off!! LOL i broke the DHF TI *and Craig built my new one with the MTN stanctions and i have felt a Manitou Dorado flex but not my AVY.Marzocchi Shiver flexes too and still a great fork a*nd better then what they are putting out now! *I just ****ed my girlfriend for an Hour straight so if this is a pissing contest i got7inches of travel son what you working with a little dick!! Dam i am glad to be part of a DH/FR form that has more cool riders then this MTBR site a bunch of KOOKS. I hope to meet you one day to take you down my trail i built here in L.A. to see if you really have skills or just a POSER let me know when you are in the area. I can show you some serious testing grounds we have here G SPOT,Dirtybird,Sui,Woolsey and my trail* PSYCHO named after ME*.


this keeps getting better and better 

so you dont have a DHF, you now have one of their $3300 forks? youre right. those didnt flex. they were 10+ lbs and were great. i had one 11 years ago


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Its internal are the DHF in MTN chassis so i love it. sorry for being a Dick and if you are ever in the LA area lets ride thats all i like doing not fixing fork issues. I am buying another fork from Craig and lovin AVY and she weighs in at 11.2 lbs and my Canfield Lucky weighs 47.6lbs and my Mountain Cycle 8.0 weighs 48.9 lbs.PLOW BIKES!! LOL time to SHUT UP..


----------



## mikemikemike (Feb 10, 2008)

Can you be more specific about the flexyness? What are you comparing the fork to? I'd want to use to for park use on my Mojo HD (have a talas 160 when I want to pedal the bike). 
Would appreciate any thoughts or comparisions. I'm no clyde at 165 lbs., but ride aggressively.



deadatbirth said:


> so you have a great damper in a notoriously flexy chassis....compared to the 888 with a arguably great damper and a stiff and non-flexy chassis.


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

mikemikemike said:


> Can you be more specific about the flexyness? *What are you comparing the fork to?* I'd want to use to for park use on my Mojo HD (have a talas 160 when I want to pedal the bike).
> Would appreciate any thoughts or comparisions. I'm no clyde at 165 lbs., but ride aggressively.





deadatbirth said:


> so you have a great damper in a notoriously flexy chassis....*compared to the 888 *with a arguably great damper and a stiff and non-flexy chassis.


Kinda gives it away...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Collin is running a dhf avalanche fork inverted the twisting or flex is the way inverted forks are which isn't bad mx set ups go way harder than we do and they are inverted (bigger though).
The new rc3 v2 stuff is really plush and feels really good, both forks have great dampers avy is a better setup custom tuned and all shim stacks are rebuildable hard anodized stanchions and internals so almost no wear on surface areas , lead/mix bushings so ultimate smoothness and really really long service intervals.

That being said I run a avalanche cartridge in my boxxer and a woodie shock, but I will say the MARZOCCHI stuff is better than off the shelf offerings ive ridden from the other suspension companies. MARZOCCHI uppd there game and have a really smooth setup.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Collin is running a dhf avalanche fork


thats not what he said.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

deadatbirth said:


> thats not what he said.


My bad I haven't seen Collin in few months wasn't aware he went to a mtn 8.
Fill me in though that's what I took from the posts someone was asking about what the fork was that the debate was on for flexyness.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> My bad I haven't seen Collin in few months wasn't aware he went to a mtn 8.
> Fill me in though that's what I took from the posts someone was asking about what the fork was that the debate was on for flexyness.


http://forums.mtbr.com/8515377-post45.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/8516978-post46.html


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

deadatbirth said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/8515377-post45.html
> http://forums.mtbr.com/8516978-post46.html


Lol missed that I skim over hostility lol.

Pretty chaffed for sure I'll be sure to give Collin $h!t next tim:thumbsup:e for fun.


----------



## kimbo123 (Sep 2, 2008)

I stumbled across this thread looking for information on the new 888's. I am looking into getting a new fork, either the 888 Rc3 Evo or a Fox 40 Rc2. What are your thoughts on the two forks? My other option is to take my 2007 888 WC and send it to Craig and have him put in his cartridge. Not too sure which route to take.


----------



## setan13 (Feb 16, 2011)

yaaay i got mine last week...will post the pic soon ^^


----------



## dytrdr5 (Mar 6, 2006)

I got my 2012 888 RC3 V2, not the TI version but it looks amazing. Bike is half way built and should have my industry 9 wheelset in a week or so. Will post pics then.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

My V2 should be here this week as well!!!! Can't finish my build for a couple weeks though. Got some rides coming up that I'd rather get out of the way on a familiar bike before trying to dial in a new fork and adjust to a new frame as well.


----------



## cscsw (May 29, 2011)

What's the difference between 2011 and 2012 66 rc3?


----------

